# hand grenade headed down souf.



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

0306 1070 0005 7613 4588

Just a little guy headed down to a good old southern state... ENJOY!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Those of us in the South are not prone to abiding such aggression.:gn


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> Those of us in the South are not prone to abiding such aggression.:gn


I must agree with Colonel Burninator here. We have fired north before... and we will again if need be...


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

don't get your southern panties in a wad..... Like I said, it was a grenade, not a nuke 

You jokers keep it up, and I might have to go North Korean on your @sses!!!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Kentucky is south of Ohio but we can fire back if needed also


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

You know those people in the South tend to fight back so be careful. Y'all come back now ya hear.

Scottie


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

burninator said:


> Those of us in the South are not prone to abiding such aggression.:gn


:tpd:

No shyte...lets check the history.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

This is kind of like a mini Civil War.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> This is kind of like a mini Civil War.


Southern men refer to it as "The War of Northern Agression"...
Southern women prefer to call it "The Recent Unpleasantness"

Oh... and if you only knew how ugly it can get.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> Oh... and if you only knew how ugly it can get.


I might could help make it uglier.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Definitely talkin' the talk.... You're all goin' down like a clown. It was friendly at first-- just tryin' to help a 'Rilla out. I guess it's going to have to get ugly.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> Definitely talkin' the talk.... You're all goin' down like a clown. It was friendly at first-- just tryin' to help a 'Rilla out. I guess it's going to have to get ugly.


You are already in more trouble than you know, my friend!! :r :r

You didn't think that we were just sitting around whistling "Dixie" did you?? (Well I was whistling "Dixie"... but that's beside the point!) Our troops have already surrounded a little hamlet in Ohio... wonder who we'll find in there?

You can talkie-talkie all you want... but don't EVER accuse us of wearing panties!



steelheaderdu said:


> don't get your southern panties in a wad


You have forced us into action and we figure to school ya but good!

Sleep tight...
Bobby


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be in Myrtle next week. Fire away:gn 

:fu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Baton down the hatches!

KASR


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> I'll be in Myrtle next week. Fire away:gn
> 
> :fu


Now look what you made me do...

0306 1070 0002 4457 0151

That oughta rough you up a little before you escape on vacation!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Now look what you made me do...
> 
> 0306 1070 0002 4457 0151
> 
> That oughta rough you up a little before you escape on vacation!


Go get em Bobby!!!!

KASR


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I do declare it seems as though one of our fine southern gentlemen has been riled by these proceedings. 

Hydrated, I commend you for taking up for the south.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

I wonder how down south...


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> I'll be in Myrtle next week. Fire away:gn
> 
> :fu


You're still going to feel the aftershock.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> I'll be in Myrtle next week. Fire away:gn
> 
> :fu


Hope your house is there when you get back, brother.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

volfan said:


> Well I do declare it seems as though one of our fine southern gentlemen has been riled by these proceedings.
> 
> Hydrated, I commend you for taking up for the south.


Well Volfan,
It appears that there is more than one Southern gentleman defending dear old Dixie!

You know how it is... them northern boys come waltzing down here from foreign countries like Ohio, New Jersey, and such places. They do strange things like put sugar in their grits... they talk with an accent... they don't know that you're supposed to put the salted peanuts into the Coca-cola bottle before you drink it.

Hell... half of 'em have never even tasted an RC Cola. The worst part is that if ya let 'em hang around too long, they even start trying to marry our women!!

It was only a matter of time before shots were fired! :gn


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> 0306 1070 0005 7613 4588
> 
> Just a little guy headed down to a good old southern state... ENJOY!!


I hope you are going out of town soon.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You old sandbaggin' son of a gun! I came home today to a suspiscious package sitting on the kitchen counter. What's this? A little carpetbagger? Well, let me just say I cannot express my gratitude. Inside I found a trio of those Quintero Brevas you knew I'd been eying. Thanks for the shove, my man. Remember, though, vengeance is a dish best served cold...but I prefer mine piping hot.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Like I said, a mere grenade. Nothing to get so hostile about. Enjoy the smokes, my friend.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

BTW, somebody want to hit this man up with some RG? I'm tapped.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> BTW, somebody want to hit this man up with some RG? I'm tapped.


Done!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I've been brought into this...Now you're definately F*****


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> I've been brought into this...Now you're definately F*****


Yee-Haw!! Those South Carolina boys are always up for a little fun! :r

Go get 'em!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Gentlemen,

I cannot express enough gratitude for the lack of respect towards my dwelling... :fu 

Burninator
Hydrated
StudentSmoker
Padronme

You guys are class acts all the way. Thanks for the carnage. I'll be posting pictures as soon as I get my computer fixed and everything uploaded. You gentlemen are something else....

Hit these guys up with some RG, please!!

John


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh my let me call my family in B-ham:z


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

who said the war was over!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Well Volfan,
> It appears that there is more than one Southern gentleman defending dear old Dixie!
> 
> You know how it is... them northern boys come waltzing down here from foreign countries like Ohio, New Jersey, and such places. They do strange things like put sugar in their grits... they talk with an accent... they don't know that you're supposed to put the salted peanuts into the Coca-cola bottle before you drink it.
> ...


I've had a RC cola AND a Moon pie


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I've had a RC cola AND a Moon pie


Maryland = South of the Mason-Dixon Line


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> who said the war was over!


uh, oh. :bx


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I've had a RC cola AND a Moon pie


Now THAT is some fine cuisine! :dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't blame me, John. I's only followin orders.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

burninator said:


> Don't blame me, John. I's only followin orders.


Oh yeah!! Throw your buddy under the bus!

*points at Burninator*

He enjoyed it more!! 

Bobby


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r Let the games begin......:r :r


----------

